# lossless vinyl rips



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I have software to make vinyl into cd's wich i do, but I also collect halloween related vinyl when i find it.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

So what is your question horror59?


----------



## horror59 (Sep 5, 2010)

My question is where are the lossless rips of the stuff that already exists in mp3 format on every halloween website.
I guess I have to go through everything on Forbidden Crypts(Mostly Ghostly) and Scar Stuff and pick the ones that really interest me and try to locate them on ebay because I had to force myself to stop listening to mp3 files.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I just recently even learned what a lossless file was so that's why none of my shares at Mostly Ghostly were lossless. Not to mention that I had to stop sharing files at all 3 of my blogs due to a Trollish idiot who invaded my Blogs back in 2008. Jason at Scar Stuff decided to stop sharing all together for basically the same reason. He never shared files at more than 128 either for the reason you mention. Try ripping a few files in lossless FLAC, and paying to store them somewhere and then you'll see why. The costs for bandwidth and storage fees adds up really quickly when you start sharing everything in lossless format. I guess if you want everything in lossless format so badly maybe you should be the one to start paying for those fees instead of expecting everyone else to do it and pay them for you. Sorry if that sounds kind of ugly, but come on. Do you think that music sharing people OWE you or something? I have a quick answer....NO.

I think that this discussion has gone far enough anyway. There's really not much else to discuss on this point that won't lead to needless arguing. So I'm closing the thread.


----------

